# IntelliJ IDEA



## J.LiLi (12. Jun 2022)

Hallo, wenn ich neues Projekt erhalten möchte, wird nicht Java angezeigt, sogar wenn ich aus Git einen java Projekt clone, also ich kann nicht Java als Sprache fällen (kein JavaFX), ich habe schon versucht alles neu zu installieren, sogar reset gemacht, hat nicht geholfen. Was soll ich tun? 

danke im Voraus 
LG Lili


----------



## J.LiLi (12. Jun 2022)

es muss aber so sein


----------



## mihe7 (13. Jun 2022)

J.LiLi hat gesagt.:


> Was soll ich tun?


Auf Create drücken?


----------



## J.LiLi (13. Jun 2022)

klar Create, aber bevor muss ich Sprache wählen und Java wurde nicht vorgeschlagen, muss normalerweise oben sein vor Maven....


----------



## mihe7 (13. Jun 2022)

In dem Screenshot *ist* Java als Sprache, Gradle als Build System und das openjdk-18 als JDK ausgewählt:


----------



## KonradN (13. Jun 2022)

Wenn Du (aus welchem Grund auch immer) genau die Fenster haben willst, die Du da offensichtlich vorgegeben bekommst, dann könntest Du auch eine ältere Version von IntelliJ installieren. Das Fenster für neue Projekte hat sich nun einmal geändert.

Aber das sollte nicht notwendig sein, denn die Projekte kannst Du so prinzipiell ebenso erzeugen:

Beim Build-System auf IntelliJ wechseln
"Add sample code" müsstest Du vermutlich den Haken heraus nehmen. Das Java Projekt war ohne Code meine ich.

Dann wirst Du vermutlich das gleiche Projekt bekommen wie bei der älteren Version.


----------

